# Can I joint compound a sheetrock and wood corner



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you got more of the stained boards, put it down to the floor and a piece under the tread both arrows.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Neal I’m not following your solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The 1x6 under the railing, add another in line with that under that tread making the riser the same length as the ones above. 
Run another down to floor below the tread with the stain on the end.
It was just a thought.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You are better off with wood trim to hide the gap/joint! Joint compound will crack sooner or later in that type of application.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yep, the tread should have been longer, the bottom step nosing should have come out more. and the drywall under the bottom tread(the purple) should have been flush with the white DW board. I guess instead of a lot of tearing out and replacing wood treads/drywall pieces... you might do the trim like this....


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79; said:


> Yep, the tread should have been longer, the bottom step nosing should have come out more. and the drywall under the bottom tread(the purple) should have been flush with the white DW board. I guess instead of a lot of tearing out and replacing wood treads/drywall pieces... you might do the trim like this....



Greg can you repost your solution pic? I’m finally getting around to tackling this.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

............................................................


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Got the job done. Messed up a couple things but I’ll take it. I think I’m going to stain the outside corner to match the stairs. If it looks terrible i can always paint it.

Is it practice to continue running top trim and base moulding on the platform step? I took a picture of a smaller base moulding because i felt the base moulding i’ve been using elsewhere would dominate the bottom of the platform step. 5” vs ~4”. Or should I keep the base moulding consistent?

Also on the platform step, I left too big a gap because I was worried about wood expansion (read too deep into that one). The wall is also concave, leaving an even bigger gap. I’m going to cover the gap with moulding, but i’m not sure how to end the moulding. See pic.

Thanks


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Last question on molding to a return to the wall just before the corner or just turn the corner to where the routering starts and return it to the wall.


No point in figuring out others would do when you are far away from normal You have moved you post up because the landing isn't wide enough so now it is just a matter of what you can live with. There will always be some that say , that is just wrong.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Nealtw; said:


> Last question on molding to a return to the wall just before the corner or just turn the corner to where the routering starts and return it to the wall.
> 
> 
> No point in figuring out others would do when you are far away from normal You have moved you post up because the landing isn't wide enough so now it is just a matter of what you can live with. There will always be some that say , that is just wrong.



Something like this? I like it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

..........................................


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79; said:


> ..........................................




Thanks for the illustration. I probably asked you this before but how are you drawing the pics? Sketchup?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

LOL JT, I wish. 

I tried the SketchUp 2016 free download and was not smart enough to get a rectangle drawn with it. So I have to use the really simple "Sketch'emup for Dummies 101". .....Microsoft Paint


----------

